# My partner CANT have sex. What can I do?



## Anita Ellis (Apr 15, 2017)

J


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Anita Ellis said:


> J


K


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Personal said:


> K


L


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

What do you want to do?


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

M


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Anita 

This style of posting is a no go. I am locking your thread. Private message me - if you wish to proceed here. 





Anita Ellis said:


> J


----------

